# Error on online.immi.gov.au website



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

All,
I'm receiving below error while submitting my 189 visa application on immi account.

I checked on department's website and there aren't any outages. Tried with other browsers and it's the same error.

anybody else facing issues?


"An error has occurred

An unexpected error occurred. Please close all open browsers and try again"


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Just tried it and no error whatsoever.

Maybe you could try again..probably a temporary glitch.


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> Just tried it and no error whatsoever.
> 
> Maybe you could try again..probably a temporary glitch.


it's only while submitting application, rest is working fine.


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

I encounter the same error message.


----------



## mkl118 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi law lee pop, did you manage to arrive at a solution?


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

Now, there's error when I'm trying to log into immi account. Does anybody see any outage notification for today?


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

Issue seems to be resolved, i can submit application now.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

just seeing the same issue while trying to upload documents for myself


----------

